# Service area question.



## ErickRPR (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi all! 
1 week ago I opened my Amazon Flex account in my old city (Fort Myers) but 2 days ago I moved to Jacksonville and i tried to change my service address but they always answer that there is no available spots. I went to the Jacksonville station and an ambassador told me that if my account did not have a delivery record it never will be changed to my new city. 
Is this true? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ambassador is wrong. My friend asked to change service location and was told the same thing "that there's is no openings at the location" he requested. He has done numerous blocks at the location. Currently Amazon is not recruiting at any locations. You will see it on the Flex website if they start again. The only way my friend was able to change service location was that his service location closed down thus he was able to transfer to a somewhat nearby location.

You'll just need to wait for openings. I think Amazon caught on that people would sign up for Flex at locations they're recruiting in and then ask for a transfer to a location they actually wanted in the first place.


----------

